# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  القرآن

## للجنة ساعية

ركب شخص سيارة أجرة فوجد السائق مشغل القرآن " فسألـه " هل مات احد؟ فقـال " نعم ماتت قلو بنا. 💔💔💔 عبارة مؤلمة تأملوها

‏‏‏المسجون في السجن يطلب مصحفا يؤنس وحدته

- و المريض في المستشفى يطلب
[ مصحفآ ] لـ يشفى الله مرضه ..

- و المغترب عن وطنه يطلب 
[ مصحفآ ] لـ يكون له أمان ..

- و الميت يتمنى [ مصحفآ ]
لـ يرفع به درجاته ..

ونحن !!
لسنا مساجين ، ولا مرضى ،
ولا مغتربين ، و لا موتى ،
حتى نطلبه .. !

إنه بين أيدينا وأمام أعيننآ 
ف هل سننتظر حتى يصيبنا 
أمر ما فنفزع له ..؟!

ربيع القلوب وساتر العيوب وحامي النفوس والصاحب بالقبور والشافع يوم العبور 

‏ ‏‏‏القرآن ‏♡ 

رسالة لها ٲثر في قلبي👌✨

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
جٌزيتِ الفِردَوس الأعلى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥` 
*
*« ربَّنا آتِنا في الدُّنيا حَسنةً وفي الآخرةِ حَسنةً وقِنا عذابَ النَّارِ»*

----------


## حروف صامتة

جزاكِ الله خيراً

اللهم اجعل القران ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء حزننا وذهاب همنا وغمنا

----------


## مونتاج

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## بسلم الروح

اي والله يا رب تجعل لنا القرآن رفيق في الدنيا و شهيد في الآخرة

----------


## تباركت ربنا

جزاكي الله تعالى الأجر والثواب

----------


## عا بدة ربها

الله يعطيك العافية

----------

